# Ride Insano Vs Trident



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Juzzs8 said:


> Hey, I'm looking at getting either the ride Trident's or Insano's, can anyone tell me the major difference's and if its worth the extra money for the tridents? I do like the idea of the 3rd BOA in the tridents to eliminate heel lift, which having a narrow foot i find it hard to find a boot that eliminates this.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


I tried the trident out today and it was nice. Stiff, felt good, solid boot, but way too expensive for my use (20-30 a season). I also tried the Hi-Phy and K2 Maysis. The Maysis had great heel hold, but I want the smallest footprint possible to eliminate toe drag. Hi-Phy felt great as well, and 1cm shorter. After staying in the Hi-Phy's for about 10 minutes I was sold on them (the liner is very welcoming). They didn't have the Insanos in my size, so i can't comment on feel, but they seemed legit. Stiff as fuck. 

How did you feel when you stepped into them? Are you sure you want that stiffness? Or just the triple boa aspect? And is it worth it to you to shell out the cash for them? 

I'm 1.94m and 105kg, and the Tridents still seemed way stiff. I like a stiff boot, but too stiff and I can't be lazy/sloppy during the Apres runs. 

If you like the triple boa you can also check out the K2 Thraxis. Definitely expensive, and a larger footprint than I wanted, but they felt great.


----------



## delta136 (Jan 19, 2014)

The 2014 Rome SDS Folsom boots are also Triple Boa and go for $300


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

Juzzs8 said:


> Hey, I'm looking at getting either the ride Trident's or Insano's, can anyone tell me the major difference's and if its worth the extra money for the tridents? I do like the idea of the 3rd BOA in the tridents to eliminate heel lift, which having a narrow foot i find it hard to find a boot that eliminates this.
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Cheers.


I own the Insano's and started using them at the start of this season and have 6 days on them now. I also have a narrow foot.

The Ride Insano is a great boot. It's very well made and thought out. The way the two boas meet is well thought out and Ride has a small guide they call "Focus" on the tongue of the boot that helps the two cables slide past each other and not bind up.

I have zero heel slippage.

The Insano's are _very _stiff. They are approaching alpine hard boot stiffness when new out of the box. I've actually never seen a soft boot have this level of stiffness before. As a guy who use to run hard boots, I have owned hard shell boot that were more flexible that this boot. They seem to be starting to gain more flex now and I am starting to run the upper Boa slightly closed but for the first 4 or five days that upper Boa was wide open. That upper Boa is actually a big selling point of the boot in that is allows the boot to get some flexibility when you might want it.

I personally wish I have bought a half size down. The liner is packing out more than the Burton Ion in a size 9 that I owned and I have needed to add foot bed volume reducers under the liner to help address this.

If you want a stout boot and are willing to put in time to break them in they are an excellent quality boot. I'm amazed how fast I can open up the boot and liner and pop them on and off and adjust the fit and flex with the Boa's.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

I tried on a lot of boots and narrowed it down to the K2 Maysis and Ride Hi Phy. Ultimately, I kept the Ride Hi Phys because my foot felt more comfortable and I was able to go down to a size 10.5, whereas the Maysis would have been a size 11. Plus, the focus boa on theHi Phys did not create pressure points, while the single boa of the Maysis was harder to get right around the forefront of my foot. I will give props to the Maysis for looks, the boa conda, and the comfy liner. The Hi Phy also uses an Intuition liner but K2's was slightly plushier.

My advice is to try on a lot of boots and go with what fits best. I tried on over 10 boots from 5 manufacturers and each felt different. My long search was validated when I finally decided on a pair of boots. Rode my Hi Phys yesterday and was extremely happy!


----------

